
Ask HN: My minimal personal website. Any advices? - subsidd
https://subsidd.me
======
ploggingdev
This should not be a Show HN submission since it's not something users can try
out, it's just a landing page. Rules here :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

This is probably better suited for an Ask HN submission.

~~~
subsidd
I am really sorry, edited.

